# Issue Coding Seat Belt Reminder Chime Removal



## skymast (Dec 25, 2007)

I am having an issue removing the seat built reminder in my 2012 535. Specifically, either I don't have or I cant locate the ACSM 3000 Ausstattungsflags SBR_FA_GWF_SBR_BF.

I can find 3000 Ausstattungsflags, 12 but there is not a corresponding SBR_FA_GWF_SBR_BF.

Thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

skymast said:


> I am having an issue removing the seat built reminder in my 2012 535. Specifically, either I don't have or I cant locate the ACSM 3000 Ausstattungsflags SBR_FA_GWF_SBR_BF.
> 
> I can find 3000 Ausstattungsflags, 12 but there is not a corresponding SBR_FA_GWF_SBR_BF.
> 
> Thx


SBR_BF_GWF_SBR_BF (aka SeatBeltReminder_SBR_Beifahrer)
SBR_FA_GWF_SBR_FA (aka SeatBeltReminder_SBR_Fahrer)
SPW_BF (aka SBR_PreWarning_Beifahrer)
SPW_FA (aka SBR_PreWarning_Fahrer)


----------



## skymast (Dec 25, 2007)

I am still working through this.

I dont have these ....

SBR_BF_GWF_SBR_BF
SBR_FA_GWF_SBR_FA

So I did try to deactivate these ... but I got an airbag fault code so I reversed and removed the fault code

SeatBeltReminder_SBR_Beifahrer)
SeatBeltReminder_SBR_Fahrer)


Show based on other posts, i then deactivated these ...

Initialwarnung_GWF_IW
Gurtzustandsanzeige_Beifahrer_GWF_GZA_BF
Gurtzustandsanzeige_Fahrer_GWF_GZA_FA

However, I am still getting the GONGs.

SeatBeltReminder_SBR_Beifahrer)
SeatBeltReminder_SBR_Fahrer)

Any insight?



So, that is all 7 of them.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

skymast said:


> ...So I did try to deactivate these ... but I got an airbag fault code so I reversed and removed the fault code
> 
> SeatBeltReminder_SBR_Beifahrer)
> SeatBeltReminder_SBR_Fahrer)
> ...


Yes. Until you set both of these to nicht_aktiv, you will continue to get Gongs:

SeatBeltReminder_SBR_Beifahrer
SeatBeltReminder_SBR_Fahrer

You should not be getting an airbag fault code. Try it again, and make sure you are changing values in ACSM 3000, and not 3001.


----------



## skymast (Dec 25, 2007)

OK. that did the trick. I am wondering if there is a specific order because I did get a fault code when I tried Seatbeltreminder first. Either way, my problem is solved so thank you!


----------



## ilhan1103 (Dec 9, 2012)

@Shawn: if you did charge for coding and help on the matter you'd have earned that M6 by now. 

Thanks man, seriously


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ilhan1103 said:


> @Shawn: if you did charge for coding and help on the matter you'd have earned that M6 by now.
> 
> Thanks man, seriously


That's okay. Instead, I am moonlighting as a male gigolo for the M6 funds. :bigpimp:


----------



## ilhan1103 (Dec 9, 2012)

oh crap, there goes my dinner.....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ilhan1103 said:


> oh crap, there goes my dinner.....


If you kill it first, it won't run away.


----------



## ilhan1103 (Dec 9, 2012)

Where's the fun in that you spoiled brat


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ilhan1103 said:


> Where's the fun in that you spoiled brat


Eating it.


----------



## Travel4Surf (Aug 29, 2012)

Anyone know where to find these setting on a f10 with the new 2013 Nav?

Maybe I am just blind....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Travel4Surf said:


> Anyone know where to find these setting on a f10 with the new 2013 Nav?
> 
> Maybe I am just blind....


Yes, a trip to the optometrist may be in order, as the Seatbelt settings are no different in NBT equipped cars. 

They are in ACSM 3000, and identical to CIC equipped cars:

SBR_BF_GWF_SBR_BF (aka SeatBeltReminder_SBR_Beifahrer)
SBR_FA_GWF_SBR_FA (aka SeatBeltReminder_SBR_Fahrer)
SPW_BF (aka SBR_PreWarning_Beifahrer)
SPW_FA (aka SBR_PreWarning_Fahrer)

For the Seatbelt Staus Displays and Initial Gong, you should disbale these as well:

Gurtzustandsanzeige_Beifahrer_GWF_GZA_BF
Gurtzustandsanzeige_Fahrer_GWF_GZA_FA
Initialwarnung_GWF_IW


----------



## Travel4Surf (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks Shawn! ...that did the trick.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Travel4Surf said:


> Thanks Shawn! ...that did the trick.


:thumbup:


----------



## kazzz (Jan 7, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, a trip to the optometrist may be in order, as the Seatbelt settings are no different in NBT equipped cars.
> 
> They are in ACSM 3000, and identical to CIC equipped cars:
> 
> ...


If I just want the initial gong removed, which option should I disable? TIA


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kazzz said:


> If I just want the initial gong removed, which option should I disable? TIA


Initialwarnung_GWF_IW


----------



## kazzz (Jan 7, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Initialwarnung_GWF_IW


Wow !!! Thank you very much.


----------



## skymast (Dec 25, 2007)

Deleted


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

skymast said:


> I did some coding on my 2012 about a year ago .... took it jun for service today and they did a software update which wiped all of my changes out. I am trying to make the changes again but when I click read coding data on the CAFD files its saying data not found. Any idea what my issue is? Thx!


Yes. The dealer updated your car's software, now your E-Sys and PSdZData is too old to work with the car.


----------

